# Best non-citrus bug repellant?



## Kleine Teufel (Oct 31, 2009)

For hunting, I need a good bug repellant, but I cannot stand citrus smells (no wonder they repel bugs!) I have some eucalyptus EO, but, are there any other options for bug repellant? Thanks guys.


----------



## Deda (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine uses a little catnip oil.


----------



## IanT (Oct 31, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Mine uses a little catnip oil.



that stuff is pricey!...how much do you use?


----------



## krissy (Oct 31, 2009)

i mix lavender and eucalyptus and mix it in some oil and slather it on lightly.  it keeps most of the bugs off of my kids and me


----------



## Deda (Oct 31, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effective as low as 1%.  I mix it with Lavender, Citronella & Lemon Euc.


----------



## IanT (Nov 1, 2009)

so a little goes a long way!!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 1, 2009)

lemongrass is great bug repellent, nice smell, not like tea tree. is that a citris, its not from a fruit, its a weed.


----------



## Absinthe (Nov 1, 2009)

I have heard great things about the cat mint. However, aren't mosquitoes easier to swat than cats? 

Seriously the last thing I read on EO catnip was that it was more effective than DEET.


----------

